# Mouse killed all her babies



## MoodyMouse (Aug 9, 2014)

My mouse gave birth to 8 babies. Slowly she are them one by one until she just had 3 left. These 3 thrived well and grew fur and got chubby until on day 14 she are them. They were just due to open their eyes and were starting to escape the nest and roll about. Why would she do this? I added cat kibble to her diet for protein, kept food and water topped up and she was in a safe environment with 3 other female who diligently helped her with her litter as she was the dominant female. It's very sad and the ones left were beautiful blue pied babies, one boy and two girls and I planned on keeping all 3. Is this normal behaviour?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry to read this, you must be very disappointed. Unfortunately, like people, some mice are just not naturally good parents. There could have been any number of reasons she did this, but it doesn't sound like there was anything you could have done. Try breeding her again but maybe put her on her own. If she does it a second time she's no good for breeding.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

did you see her do it?If you have the space it's better for does to litter alone,they don't need assistance rearing young and co habiting does pose a significant risk.Unless you saw her actually kill them and not just eating a dead one I'd suspect the other two.


----------

